# Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air...



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a deal in the works to trade my coils+some cash for custom air struts for my a4.
So with that being said I would need to buy everything else.
I am new to air and am a little lost.
Any insight on some afordable components to run these struts would be a huge help
When we swap i will be going back to stock hight untill i can afford the rest of the stuff.
O and here is a pic of a little test fit of my next set of wheels.. i know.... air+rs's but no one has done it on a b5 a4


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*



















































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view





































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey tim, what's up dude?
if you're picking up taj's setup then you're going to need an air management setup, that usually consists of:
tank(s)
compressor(s)
valves/manifold(s)
switchbox or digital controller
air line
water traps
gauges (unless going with a digital controller or digital gauge setup)


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nah not me. 
I'm saying though-
If your deal doesn't work out with Pat, I might be interested in selling my struts.

It's all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Taj Franz at 11:01 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wasn't sure


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air... (TimKouch)*

i officially hate you because i have the same wheels in my garage and im doing air aswell


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Nah not me. 
I'm saying though-
If your deal doesn't work out with Pat, I might be interested in selling my struts.

It's all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by Taj Franz at 11:01 PM 12-13-2009_

pat has a good deal set up with me.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air... (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_i officially hate you because i have the same wheels in my garage and im doing air aswell
















and you shaved your rear valence like me...
i got you beat with quattro... 
and down the road the rs's will be big lipped... they already have gold bolts


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air... (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
and you shaved your rear valence like me...
i got you beat with quattro... 
and down the road the rs's will be big lipped... they already have gold bolts









now its a race who bags their car first haha 
i got my management done now saving up for bagyards


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Ha. I gots both yous scrubs beat. My audi is parked less than 10' from me right now and I could get right on in, air it out and up a few times then be out to go pick up my fresh RS'S. Lol. 
But nah- 

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
pat has a good deal set up with me.









Awesome man. If it doesn't happen for whatever reason I'll put together a deal for you too.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Ha. I gots both yous scrubs beat. My audi is parked less than 10' from me right now and I could get right on in, air it out and up a few times then be out to go pick up my fresh RS'S. Lol. 
But nah- 

Awesome man. If it doesn't happen for whatever reason I'll put together a deal for you too. 

thanks steve..
Im in no race, but i do plan on putting it all together my self so i learn. I doubt this will even be done by datb because i am moving out of my parents house and to pa for school. so funds will be tighter..
but it should be done by h2o


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

did i say.... if i sell the wheels in my sig this thing will be together by spring...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air... (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_
i got my management done now saving up for bagyards


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Tim Kouch's B5 A4 going air... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
















andrew goes shopping for buyers in the air forum.... smart man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just knew you were merrigans friend from numerous name drops. i figured i'd give you a shout and try to help you out


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so andrew what do you drive? is there a lot of vw/audis in the area?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have an 03 GTI 1.8T and a 1990 Jetta GLI VR6.
going to be changing it up here in the near future though








and yes, there are plenty of VW's/Audi's in the area.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sweet...


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
thanks steve..
Im in no race, but i do plan on putting it all together my self so i learn. I doubt this will even be done by datb because i am moving out of my parents house and to pa for school. so funds will be tighter..
but it should be done by h2o

I totally understand where you're coming from but-
I drove 5+ hours away to Pittsburgh Pa- Met up with some good dudes.
I yanked off his airride, took off my coils, and swapped them back in a day.we ran into minor obtstacles that we over came and that was it,. Drove the 5=hours home without a hit and eveyone's happy.
I think you can handle it, Tim I'd even go.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.

i can only hope it looks half as good as yours dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

one more pic


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

What's the specs on the rs's?


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

gonna be sweet.
in for pics of the rear set up.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_What's the specs on the rs's? 

17x8 front et 53 17x9 rear et 50 
the pics are with a 25mm spacer up front and 30mm spacer out back...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

this is gonna be sooooooooooo cool







ive just realized i cant keep up with all you b5 clowns lol


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

Don't do Rs's.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

never.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

I was talking to Tim. Lol.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

hahaha oh well, i threw in my answer anyway


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Don't do Rs's. 

they look so classy on the car
i know air and rs's are the big thing right now but that is not why i am doing it... plus if and when im bored with them i can sell them so easy... or bit lip them


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

haha dont worry about what everyone else is doing. it looks good


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

Those RSs are very nice looking on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone want to give me some info on the struts you're using? I started getting things together and am stuck there. ..


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (keeganhartman)*

I have the same exact set as what Tim is getting. Front are uvair bags on struts that have been shortened by about 2" and the rears are modified air lift struts/bags with some tweaking and custom machined bits and pieces. 
















It's somewhat of a pricey setup after the machined pieces. I'm looking to possibly part out my car so I'd sell my front and rears for a set of coils and cash. I change my mind daily though.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

talked to pat today and this will *happen in spring*... that gives me time save up and get the components to run these bad boys


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Don't do Rs's. 

Tim do whatever you want! We know that B5's can pull off RS'







lol i did!
nice build.. im putting air on my mk1 GTI right now as well.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
Tim do whatever you want! We know that B5's can pull off RS'







lol i did!
nice build.. im putting air on my mk1 GTI right now as well. 

yeah heres the build from stock... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4082636 
it has come a long way, but has a long way to go... hell im doing good for just turning 20 and paying all my own bills


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

You're not allowed to make an air ride "build thread" until you actually have something in your possession or at least know what you're going with and that it's for sure.








Haha. I never made one at all and that's how I like it.


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

damn now that i decide to not go air everyone is haha wtf


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_You're not allowed to make an air ride "build thread" until you actually have something in your possession or at least know what you're going with and that it's for sure.








Haha. I never made one at all and that's how I like it.









very nice its coming along well.. i met a kid with a black b5 a4 on air with benz rims @ h2o... his car was sickk..


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
very nice its coming along well.. i met a kid with a black b5 a4 on air with benz rims @ h2o... his car was sickk.. 

pat... and that is who i will be getting the air struts from...
and steve i have the rs's now so thats half of any good air ride set up...







lol


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
pat... and that is who i will be getting the air struts from...


very nice.. your gonna be getting hella low haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

you should let me borrow those rs's and pull them off the RIGHT way


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_you should let me borrow those rs's and pull them off the RIGHT way









how is that?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

coilovers


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_coilovers

















are you using wobble bolts?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jayraudi9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayraudi9* »_are you using wobble bolts?

i will need some come spring time... do they make extended ones to use with spacers?


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
i will need some come spring time... do they make extended ones to use with spacers?

I dont think they do.. im getting mine redrilled.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upperlevel2120* »_
I dont think they do.. im getting mine redrilled.

i may just order biger lips


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

i was thinking about doing the same but im more concerned with getting my air ride done then ill play with the wheels. for now im just polishing the lips and getting the centers powder coated.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upperlevel2120)*

yo levelUP, what wheels are you running?


----------

